# Straight bits - the unsung heros?



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

While following another thread to the Trend UK web site, I found this video which, IMO, should be viewed by all new comers to routing.

Trend Guide To Straight Cutters - YouTube


----------



## adot45 (Feb 6, 2013)

Hi James, Speaking as a newbie to routing, I'd say you hit the nail squarely on the head with your video recommendation. I enjoyed it and learned a lot in a very short time.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

That is a good video. Describes what bits are best for which job and shows a few good jigs too.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Trend makes a lot of great products.


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

Hi James

Great find! Explains an awful lot in 6:45. Graphically illustrates stuff like router skis (3:04), lap joints (3:09), simple corner lock joints (3:24), box comb jointing (3:29), tenons (3:43) and use of two side fences for grooving/mortising (4:32) which have all come up in threads in recent months together with many other techniques.

Well done Trend!

Regards

Phil


----------



## cagenuts (May 8, 2010)

Good one James!

Thanks.


----------



## RickPr (Jan 16, 2012)

Thanks! Excellent video...

Rick


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

Great video! Thanks James.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Moves right along, no time to nap between applications!

Thanks James


----------



## Tribute (Mar 27, 2013)

Now that was a rockin' vid. Thanks for that.


----------



## Arcola60 (Jul 4, 2009)

Thanks James, you will not get bored and stop that video once you feel you have seen enough.

Ellery Becnel


----------



## TinyTiger (Mar 9, 2013)

Thanks for sharing that James! That really was a great video.


----------

